# Manitoba Province Nominee Program



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

Dear Expats

Have anybody in this forum has processed their PR with Manitoba Province nomination ?


----------



## Gibjam (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a nomination but you are not permitted to use as part of an EE application which seems strange. I work here in Canada so no big deal for me as I have sufficient points without it


----------



## binny318 (Jul 19, 2012)

I think from last month they have introduced new process which is Nomination Demand for EE. Once you get Nomination from Manitoba then they will ask to create EE profile and they will send that to CIC as well.


----------



## binny318 (Jul 19, 2012)

How much funds Manitoba demand and in what forms for applying for Nomination?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know how much money is required... perhaps _you_ should look it up on the Manitoba Provincial Nomination website, as it would give you a _definitive_ answer that an anonymous website can not.

In regards to the form of funds... it must be in cash. Money in a bank account is fine, provided you have access to it without any conditions attached to it... a term deposit is not eligible unless it has an "any-time" cash out option. Fixed Deposits, Provident Fund(s), Public Provident Fund(s), automobiles, jewel loan, credit card loans etc _are *not*_ eligible. 

Fixed Deposits do not generally offer an "any-time" cash out option.

Provident Funds and Public Provident Funds:
are not eligible, as they have a minimum term before you can withdraw the ₹ (rupees), and whilst it does offer a pre-maturity withdrawal feature, the rules governing the pre-maturity withdrawal are _very_ restrictive and are limited in when and how much ₹ you are allowed to withdraw.

while they do have a "loan" feature, the fact that it's a _loan_ feature disqualifies PF & PPFs as the money is considered to be a liability since you _must_ return the ₹ to the Fund within a predetermined amount of time... and as such, the ₹ have conditions attached to it (the repayment requirement) and isn't really yours until maturity.


Automobiles:
are not eligible until after they are sold. As automobiles are continually depreciating in value, it is near impossible to put a definitive value on them. While you may have purchased a brand new car for 20 lakh rupees 5 years ago (a nice car), the value of your car will definitely _not_ be worth anything near 20 lakh rupees today, so you cannot list the car's selling price at the time of purchase in your application. If you were to sell it tomorrow and get 15 lakh in cash (I'd put that into the bank), then you _can_ indicate that you have 15 lakh ₹.


Jewel Loans:
are _not_ eligible, as you are borrowing ₹ against the value of the jewelry and are required to repay the money, thus making it ineligible to use.
if you were to _sell_ the jewelry, you can add the proceeds of the sale towards the amount of liquid assets you have in the bank.


Stocks and Bonds
are only eligible if you cash them out and put the ₹ into the bank... otherwise, like the automobile, they do not have a firm value that can be assigned to them, as stock prices can and do continually fluctuate.


It is advisable to keep your ₹ in the bank and create & keep a paper trail if you are depending on the sale of houses/vehicles/stocks etc to help substantiate your proof of available funds. CIC _will_ want to see proof of the origins of the source(s) of the funds, and having a paper trail (paperwork from the bank/person you sell your car to/real estate sale etc) is the only acceptable way to go about doing this. If you cannot prove that the funds are a) not a loan (₹ on loan will not be considered) or b) are from a legal source (i.e. you _must_ prove that the ₹₹ was earned legally and _not_ the profit from criminal activity) then the CIC will deduct the amount(s) from the total amount of money you are claiming to have, and in the event of the ₹ being from illegal activity, the CIC has the right to refuse your application.


----------



## jaswindersingh (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello experts. ..
I have applied MPNP under General Stream in June 2014 with 62 points and still waiting for approval. Can anybody tell me that how long I have to wait for approval? Answer will be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Gustekp (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey,
Manitoba requires the Principal applicant to provide a POF of 10,000cad while dependant is 2000cad'.





WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I don't know
> 
> 
> how much money is required... perhaps _you_ should look it up on the Manitoba Provincial Nomination website, as it would give you a _definitive_ answer that an anonymous website can not.
> ...


----------

